# Meditation XVII, John Donne



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2009)

Καλησπέρα,
ξέρει κανείς αν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά αυτό το έργο του Τζον Νταν; Ψάχνω αλλά δε βρίσκω κάτι. Συγκεκριμένα, με ενδιαφέρει το παρακάτω απόσπασμα:



> No man is an island, entire of itself; every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main. If a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe is the less, as well as if a promontory were, as well as if a manor of thy friend's or of thine own were: any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind, and therefore never send to know for whom the bells tolls; it tolls for thee.



http://www.online-literature.com/donne/409/


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι ερασιτεχνικές μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο, με ενδιαφέρει αν έχει μεταφραστεί το συγκεκριμένο από εκδοτικό οίκο. Ευχαριστώ δις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2009)

Το ανέφερα προ ημερών στο νήμα για τα Allusions. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει συλλογή στην οποία περιέχεται (διότι ολόκληρο το βιβλίο _Προσευχές για περιπτώσεις ανάγκης_ δεν έχει μεταφραστεί), ίσως έχετε τη μετάφραση τού _Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα_.

Προς το παρόν, ας κοτσάρω από το διαδίκτυο (δεν λέει από πού το πήραν):

«Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι νησί, πλήρες και αύταρκες. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ένα τμήμα της ηπείρου, ένα κομμάτι της στεριάς. Αν ένας σβώλος χώμα παρασυρθεί από τη θάλασσα, η Ευρώπη μικραίνει, σαν να 'χε καταβυθιστεί ένα ακρωτήρι, σαν να χανόταν το αρχοντικό των φίλων σου ή το δικό σου. Ο θάνατος κάθε ανθρώπου με ελαττώνει, γιατί ανήκω στην ανθρωπότητα. Και γι' αυτό μη στέλνεις να ρωτήσεις για ποιον χτυπάει η καμπάνα - χτυπάει για σένα».

Εναλλακτικό φίνις:
Ο κάθε θάνατος με μειώνει, επειδή είμαι μέρος της ανθρωπότητας. Γι’ αυτό, μη ρωτάς γιατί χτυπάει η καμπάνα· χτυπάει για εσένα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2009)

Μα κανένας δεν έχει τον Χεμινγουέι στα ελληνικά;

Και καθώς διαβάζω τα _Νέα_, πέφτω πάνω σ' αυτό:

Διάβασα κάτι που είναι σαν στιγμή ακινησίας και φευγαλέου φωτισμού των βασικών, όσων δηλαδή σκεπάζονται από τον καταιγισμό του περιττού. Ή σαν απρόσμενη στιγμή σιωπής που αποκαλύπτει τον εφήμερο θόρυβο. Οι _Άγνωστες γλώσσες_, μικρή εκλογή μεγάλης ποίησης που επέλεξε και μετέφρασε ο Μίλτος Φραγκόπουλος (Εκδόσεις Άγρα). Η επιλογή φέρει ήδη τη σφραγίδα του μεταφραστή-ενορχηστρωτή: Λεοπάρντι, Λέρμοντοφ, Χαίλντερλιν, Κητς, Βερλαίν, Ρίλκε, Γέητς, Αρχίλοχος, Νταν. Το εγχείρημα, έργο πρωτότυπο καθαυτό, προσθέτει άλλο ένα πολύτιμο κομμάτι στην εντυπωσιακή μεταφραστική διαδρομή που άρχισε ο Μίλτος Φραγκόπουλος με τα ανεπανάληπτα «Ταξίδια του Γκάλιβερ» το 1982. Στα εννέα αποσπάσματα-κοσμήματα που συνθέτουν τη «μικρή ποιητική εκλογή», σταματάς κάθε τόσο σε ακόμα μικρότερα θαυμαστά πετράδια: «πού είναι ο ήχος των αρχαίων λαών;» (Λεοπάρντι), «ορκίζομαι στη συνάντηση μαζί σου και στο χωρισμό που θα ΄ρθει» (Λέρμοντοφ), «Κι ας μαίνονται όλες, οι αδίδακτες διανοητικές δυνάμεις, πάντα αγαπά η Αγάπη» (Χαίλντερλιν), «οι άριστοι μένουν αμήχανοι, μα οι φαύλοι είναι όλοι τους γεμάτοι ορμή και πάθος» (Γέητς), «μάθε ποιος ρυθμός τους ανθρώπους κρατά» (Αρχίλοχος). Ή, στον στοχασμό του Τζον Νταν (1572-1631) που κλείνει ως επίμετρο: «...όλη η ανθρωπότητα είναι έργο ενός συγγραφέα, κι είναι όλη ένα βιβλίο. Όταν ένας άνθρωπος πεθαίνει, δεν σκίζεται κάποιο κεφάλαιο από το βιβλίο αυτό, αλλά μεταφράζεται σε μια άλλη γλώσσα καλύτερη. Και κάθε κεφάλαιο έτσι πρέπει να μεταφραστεί...». Η μετάφραση σαν το βήμα της Θείας Πρόνοιας μέσα στο βιβλίο της ζωής! Ή τρεις αιώνες αργότερα (Ρίλκε), σαν την εκθαμβωτική υλικότητα των πραγμάτων «που έπλασε η μία γενιά μετά την άλλη, ώσπου να ζει στα χέρια και στα μάτια μας σαν κομμάτι του εαυτού μας».
— Γιάννης Βούλγαρης​
Οπότε, θεωρώ ότι αξίζει να αγοραστεί το βιβλίο, όχι μόνο για να δούμε πώς απέδωσε ο Μίλτος Φραγκόπουλος τον Στοχασμό του Νταν.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και τη μετάφραση από τον Ιάσωνα Αποστολόπουλο (_Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα_, Εκδόσεις Γράμματα, 1992):

Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι μόνος του ένα Νησί ακέραιο και ξεχωριστό· κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ένα κομμάτι της Ηπείρου, ένα κομμάτι της ενδοχώρας· αν η θάλασσα πάρει μαζί της ένα σβόλο χώμα, η Ευρώπη λιγοστεύει, σαν να ήταν ένα Ακρωτήρι ή σαν να ήταν ένας Πύργος, φίλων σου ή δικός σου· ο θάνατος του κάθε ανθρώπου με λιγοστεύει, γιατί ανήκω στην Ανθρωπότητα. Γι’ αυτό, μη στέλνεις ποτέ να ρωτήσεις για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα· για σένα χτυπά.
John Donne​​


----------



## azimuthios (May 26, 2011)

Η ταινία About a boy με τον Hugh Grant ξεκινάει με αυτό το απόσπασμα αν θυμάμαι καλά, οπότε μπορεί να το βρήκε ο υποτιτλιστής. Επίσης είναι μυθιστόρημα του Νικ Χόρνμπι, άρα μπορείς να δεις μήπως και ο μεταφραστής στα ελληνικά βρήκε κάποιο απόσπασμα.


----------



## jmanveda (May 26, 2011)

Να θυμίσω ότι υπάρχει ένα έργο του Thomas Merton με τίτλο NO MAN IS AN ISLAND.

Μήπως μεταφράστηκε αξιοπρεπώς; Δεν θυμάμαι όμως αν είχε το απόσπασμα που ενδιαφέρει.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους, και ιδιαίτερα τον Νίκελ που ανάστησε το νήμα :) Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι δε θυμάμαι πια τι έγραψα, γιατί το βιβλίο έχει κυκλοφορήσει από το '09, αλλά θα το δω και θα σας πω


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2014)

...
Read by Orson Welles


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2014)

...
Rave On, John Donne - Van Morrison live at The Grand Opera House Belfast, 1983








Spoiler



Rave on, John Donne, rave on thy holy fool
Down through the weeks of ages
In the moss borne dark dank pools

Rave on down through the industrial revolution
Empiricism, atomic and nuclear age
Rave on down through time and space down through the corridors
Rave on words on printed page

Rave on, you left us infinity
And well pressed pages torn to fade
Drive on with wild abandon
Up tempo, frenzied heels

Rave on, Walt Whitman, nose down in wet grass
Rave on, fill the senses
On nature's bright green shady path

Rave on Omar Khayam, rave on Khalil Gibran
Oh, what sweet wine we drinkin'
The celebration will be held
We will partake the wine and break the holy bread

Rave on, let a man come out of Ireland
And rave on, Mr Yeats
Rave on down through thy holy Rosy Cross

Rave on down through theosophy and the golden dawn
Rave on through the writing of a vision
Rave on, rave on, rave on, rave on, rave on, rave on

Rave on, John Donne, rave on thy holy fool
Down through the weeks of ages
In the moss borne dark dank pools

Rave on, down though the industrial revolution
Empiricism and atomic and nuclear age
Rave on, on printed page


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Οι καταληκτικές παράγραφοι στο άρθρο του Α. Τσίπρα στη Le Monde έλεγαν:

Ποια στρατηγική θα επικρατήσει; Εκείνη του ρεαλισμού για μια Ευρώπη της αλληλεγγύης, της ισότητας και της δημοκρατίας ή η στρατηγική της ρήξης και της διχοτόμησης;

Αν κάποιοι, πάντως, νομίζουν ή, θέλουν να πιστεύουν, ότι η απόφαση αυτή αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο την Ελλάδα διαπράττουν μεγάλος λάθος. Θα τους πρότεινα απλώς να ξαναδιαβάσουν το αριστούργημα του Χέμινγουεϊ: «Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα;». 
(Ελληνικό κείμενο στο Βήμα)​
Στο γαλλικό:

Quelle stratégie pourrait l’emporter ? Celle d’une Europe de la solidarité, de l’égalité et de la démocratie ou bien celle de la rupture et finalement de la division ?

Si certains pensent ou veulent bien croire que la décision que nous attendons ne concernera que la Grèce, ils se trompent. Je les renvoie au chef-d’œuvre d’Ernest Hemingway _Pour qui sonne le glas ?_
http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/articl...-de-valider-le-futur-accord_4646081_3214.html​
Στα γαλλικά «Τους παραπέμπω», στα ελληνικά «Θα τους πρότεινα απλώς να ξαναδιαβάσουν».

Δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να ανακαλύψω τι ακριβώς ήθελε να πει. 


Να ξαναδιαβάσουν όλο το έργο για τον ισπανικό εμφύλιο.
Να προσέξουν τον τίτλο «Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα».
Να διαβάσουν το απόσπασμα από το έργο του Τζον Νταν που αρχίζει «Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι νησί».


Εγώ θα ήθελα να διαβάσουμε όλοι αυτό το απόσπασμα (#3). Και δεν αποκλείω να το ακούσουμε σήμερα στη Βουλή.


----------

